

REST API to change the way we will live tomorrow's house. Rethink your house - andreareginato
http://svel.to/2q3

======
nodata
"People is scared about home automation."

I'm scared about where they found their proof-reader.

------
roel_v
I'm not sure what this website does. It doesn't seem to provide anything
concrete, except for the faulty premise that low adoption of home automation
is due to a lack of interoperability between vendors, and the proposition to
fix that by sprinkling some magic 'REST API' dust on it.

People who decide whether to buy a home automation system or not don't give a
flying fuck about interoperability - they want one vendor to install and
maintain it for them anyway. What they care about is cost, features and (for
renovations) how hard it is to install the hardware, and how much it can do
for the money and time invested.

What we need is more accessible hardware, not more software. There is plenty
of open source home automation software. What we need are cheap ways to build
sensors, buttons, actuators etc, plus a cheap way to make them look good, too
(that last part is the hardest, actually).

~~~
andreareginato
Lelylan brings a new point of view starting from REST API because there are
dozens of people fascinated about home automation, that can't experiment on
it, because they should buy physical hardware. What if I could experiment with
natural languages, voice recognitions, gestures and more, without paying one
dollar? Wouldn't it be better? It's time to experiment new solution, to
improve life in our houses.

Today we have more than 10 existing standards. Devices in this way just do not
communicate. Sure, the second step will be giving hardware at lower price and
easier to install, but right now the most important part is to make home
automation accessible to everyone.

About the website and the english, time will improve it. We are still in a
early phase, and in few months we will release the API. Right now we are
looking for comments and critiques to better improve.

------
tansey
Why was this submitted via a link shortener instead of the real link?

~~~
andreareginato
First time usage fault, sorry for that.

------
albybisy
this is the next big thing!

------
saturn
I have to say, this is great and very timely. I have lost track of how many
conversations I've had in the last year where I lament the shocking state of
home automation. If there's anywhere REST standardisation is welcome, it's in
the home.

That said, the home page needs a lot of work. It's garish and the english is
terrible. And does anyone really say "mashup" these days?

